# Stupid Ideas/Buys of the past (so far)...



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

*Houses I have purchased that should have been demolished.*

*Boys* and *Girls*,

We all like to brag about our achievements and sweep our failures under the carpet… well, my carpet has run out of space so I've decided to group my failures and mistakes under *Stupid Ideas of the past (so far)…*.

This being the pilot instalment, I will try not to keep it short, however, my following *OOPSIES* in the series may just consist of one photo and a one-liner.

This *Stupidity* covers all the *Houses I have purchased that should have been demolished instead*. They all taught me a bucketload of renovations.

*#1* Purchased back in 1975 at East Bentleigh. Ex child minding centre… kiddies back then were tough… they didn't need counselling… they counselled *you*... like it or not!




































*#3* Purchase in 1990 at Richmond from a character with dodgy repute, sold to pay for his defense costs… My over bidding got him a bloody good QC… and eventually acquitted.









































































Number 1 mum, helping with the renos… 

















75 years old and I cussed when she found a 2nd. bucket to shovel rubbish into that I had to carry out.

Plumber had trouble finding the studs…


















*#4* Purchase in 2010 at Churchill after being on the market for 3+ years. During settlement, we received the first serious rain after years of drought.


















Hot water system died and replaced the first week,









Central heating/cooling died about a week after,


















Took the spa another 3 months to give up the ghost,









Then found I had some initial plumbing to attend to,


















in the workshop too,































































Then we discovered *plumbing* issues,


















in came the heavies,




































look familiar????









hence the inspiration for the front door sign,









*Then we discovered plumbing issues*,


















It's 7 years later and the plumbings gone… but the issues stay, inside,



























10 years later, I discovered I had plumbing issues,









*Oh YEAH!!! Nearly forgot…*

*#2* House purchase in 1981, brand spanking new display home with no work required… *the ex got*!









*BUT*, she didn't get everything… I got the bill!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *Houses I have purchased that should have been demolished.*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...


well youve succeded in scaring the hell out of me,nightmares to follow!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *Houses I have purchased that should have been demolished.*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...


Auuucccchhhh.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *Houses I have purchased that should have been demolished.*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...


Yep, It was a big project house but it seems every house I've bought were massive fixer-uppers but they have turned out quite nice in the end.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *Houses I have purchased that should have been demolished.*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...





> .... massive fixer-uppers but they have turned out quite nice in the end.
> - a1Jim


That's 'a1' *a1'*. The problem is that there's a fine line between a "good investment" and sheer stupidity through over commitment.
With my first house, I spent far too much time on "renovations" at the expense of my family duties… and as I grew older, so did my pig-headedness.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *Houses I have purchased that should have been demolished.*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...


did you celebrate Aust day in remembrance?






and some info in case you didn't know.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *Houses I have purchased that should have been demolished.*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...


https://www.healthline.com/health/alcohol/how-to-stop-drinking

sorry ha ha hah ah hah

Just out of interest how did this get dug up (no pun intended)


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *Houses I have purchased that should have been demolished.*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...





> did you celebrate Aust day in remembrance?
> 
> - robscastle


No, I celebrated it in my home….


> https://www.healthline.com/health/alcohol/how-to-stop-drinking
> 
> sorry ha ha hah ah hah
> 
> ...


I keep telling everyone, I'm no *alcoholic*... I'm a *drunk*... *alcoholics* go to *meetings*!

It's bad enough you pushing me to stop drinking… but pushing me to read is pushing far too hard!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *Houses I have purchased that should have been demolished.*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...


I am still trying to figure out how it got regurgitated to today


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *Houses I have purchased that should have been demolished.*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...


man i thought this was buried along with the ducks plumbing.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

*Workshop Upgrade.*

*Boys* and *Girls*,

We all like to brag about our achievements and sweep our failures under the carpet… well, my carpet has run out of space so I've decided to group my failures and mistakes under *Stupid Ideas of the past (so far)…*.

Took me 17 years since moving into Richmond to upgrade my workshop. Upgraded from,



























To,



















the details are incidental.

The *stupidity* was not in *the upgrade* but the *17 year wait*...


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

*How stupidity nearly cost a thumb… without machinery.*

*Boys* and *Girls*,

We all like to brag about our achievements and sweep our failures under the carpet… well, my carpet has run out of space so I've decided to group my failures and mistakes under *Stupid Ideas of the past (so far)…*.

When I built the two sheds at Richmond (location not really important), I temporarily decked out the adjoining platform by sheetgoods of chipboard.









And used some off cuts to plug some gaps between joists, I neglected to secure them and one of the smaller pieces crossed a joist on one edge end.
The guilty plank,









With the help of SketchUp, let me dramatise it after 12 years.
I carelessly stood on spot colourfully marked with the "keep off" red dot,








The offcut pivoted and while off balance, I ran my thumb along the 45° bevel cut,








colourfully marked "blood red".
While the cut was clean, I nearly severed my right thumb and I had a lengthy plastic surgery session in an attempt to rejoin the nerves and tenons (just kidding… tendons)… Now all my spelling mistakes are made by the courtesy of typing with that dodgy thumb.

The *Stupidity* was in *not securing the flooring down* and not so much in reaching out for balance. The 5 minute short-cut earned me a 3 month rehab… and cost many shekels…

*PS.* My very first endgrain cutting board undertaking!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *How stupidity nearly cost a thumb… without machinery.*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...


sounds like a scene from a 3 stooges comedy routine.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *How stupidity nearly cost a thumb… without machinery.*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...





> sounds like a scene from a *3 stooges* comedy routine.
> - pottz


Sounds *Moe* of a *Curly* issue, *Larry*!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

*Which handed saw?*

*Boys* and *Girls*,

We all like to brag about our achievements and sweep our failures under the carpet… well, my carpet has run out of space so I've decided to group my failures and mistakes under *Stupid Ideas of the past (so far)…*.

Buying these types of handsaws with interchangeable hand grips,









for different sized hand users.

*Stupidity* was not buying *the two saws* or even *interchangeable grips*, but the same sized *interchangeable hand grips* on both saws.

To boot, because of their profiles, they are both right handed grips… or very, very uncomfortable left handed ones!


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *Which handed saw?*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...


Ducky, I won a Bahco handle and saw, tenon style and love it….
Never bought any other of the blades for it.
The handle grip is very good…IMHO…..


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *Which handed saw?*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...





> The handle grip is very good…IMHO…..
> - crowie


The whole idea is great… I vaguely remember how to use a handsaw… I have instructions engraved on the blade.

What I should have done is bought different sized handles so someone with a big mit could feel more comfort as it is a highly profiled handle… fits my hand perfect… but I have small hands… to offset the big mouth!


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *Which handed saw?*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...


Maybe I should offer you a small bottle of refreshment to send them north??

OR is that a bit too cheeky???


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *Which handed saw?*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...





> OR is that a bit *two cheeky*???
> - crowie











If those *greenies* ever get their way, I may have to read the instructions again!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

*Painting with a Lathe.*

*Boys* and *Girls*,

We all like to brag about our achievements and sweep our failures under the carpet… well, my carpet has run out of space so I've decided to group my failures and mistakes under *Stupid Ideas of the past (so far)…*.

Created these *"buffing wheels"* out of paint rollers to use on the lathe,









The one at the front has some splattering of wax that took me minutes to distribute in patches. The other 2 have never seen any action.

They were created for a Jet mini-lathe… Hell, with luck they might *feature worse* on the Nova!









*Stupidity* was not in buying expensive *mohair rollers* but in NOT using the lathe as a *spray painter*!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *Painting with a Lathe.*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...


now this is truly shocking coming from a guy with more high dollar gadgets than kangaroos in australia!!!!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *Painting with a Lathe.*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...





> now this is truly shocking coming from a guy with more high dollar gadgets than kangaroos in australia!!!!
> - pottz


Those were the days when I was just rich and wanted to be richer. Now I can afford painters and not just the rollers.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

*Snow/mud chains.*

*Boys* and *Girls*,

We all like to brag about our achievements and sweep our failures under the carpet… well, my carpet has run out of space so I've decided to group my failures and mistakes under *Stupid Ideas of the past (so far)…*.

Buying 2 sets of chains for cars that have never seen the snow (or mud).









As an FYI… Snow is not a regular occurrence here in Victoria. You have to make a pilgrimage to our snowfields, 500K away, to make yellow trails.

The *Stupidity* is not for buying *the chains* or even *two different sizes* for the same car, but for never *seeing snow* and *refuse to get mud* on your shiny vehicle…

Furthermore, neither fit my current car!

At least I didn't buy one for the motor bike I don't have… yet.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *Snow/mud chains.*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...


yeah well what's even worse was a friend of mine bought some chains then went skiing without making sure they fit,he gets to the mountains and needs to put them on and there too small so now he has to buy new ones at twice the price.they ask if he wants stretchers,being cheap and pissed for spending extra money he says no,the guy smiles as he drives away,soon he realizes that was a bad idea as the chains are now beating against the side of his car-lmao!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *Snow/mud chains.*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...





> yeah well what s even worse was a friend of mine…..
> - pottz


That sounds like my biography… *when I used to ski*!

This article is my dirty *apres ski* adventures…


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

*Cannibalisation opportunity lost.*

*Boys* and *Girls*,

We all like to brag about our achievements and sweep our failures under the carpet… well, my carpet has run out of space so I've decided to group my failures and mistakes under *Stupid Ideas of the past (so far)…*.

A while back while placing an order on Rockler, I decided to purchase this *Table Saw Magnet Micro Adjuster* as a stocking filler,









At first glance I thought I was so clever picking it out of some other useless offering until I had to use it. Moving the fence closer was a case of twisting the handle, however, I really had to ease off the fence lock, and when I reached my desired distance, locking the fence altered the distance and usually at a closer than desired setting. I had to back up the fence and try the manoeuvre again… and again… and again. Now this may have been more a result of my fence's idiosyncrasies and my expectation than a total failure of the product.

Fortunately, this item inspired me to create and pen my Tablesaw Micro Adjustment project.

My *Stupidity* was not for *purchasing the product* (and any canning should have been addressed in a review), but rather by *tossing it in the bin* without cannibalising salvageable parts (like the rare earth magnets).


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *Cannibalisation opportunity lost.*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...


A lot of "mistakes" are coming through, but I have to admit that reading and see all your "trouble" fascinates me and following this blog is far from annoying.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *Cannibalisation opportunity lost.*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...





> A lot of "mistakes" are coming through, .....
> - Dutchy


*Dutchy*, I make far too many mistakes… fortunately I'm good at covering up and correcting… or as my parole officer keeps saying, just keeping your mouth SHUT!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *Cannibalisation opportunity lost.*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...


takes a big man to admit to all the crap your showing us ducky,i say what they dont know wont hurt em.now in all honesty i could probably do a blog series as big or bigger than yours,but why when im having so much fun reading yours


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *Cannibalisation opportunity lost.*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...





> ..... admit to all the crap your showing us…..
> - pottz


Just trying to make the rest of the world less inferior!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

*If I had another hand.*

*Boys* and *Girls*,

We all like to brag about our achievements and sweep our failures under the carpet… well, my carpet has run out of space so I've decided to group my failures and mistakes under *Stupid Ideas/Buys of the past (so far)…*.

Walking through my local *toolie shop*, the *first thought* that crossed my mind was the trouble I had operating pop rivet guns with insufficient reach of my small hand… my turmoil is portrayed in my review 
Pop Rivet gun for small hands.

When I first saw this drill driven pop riveter, 









my *second thought* was the ability to balance on a ladder while holding on with my left hand, and popping a rivet with the driver in my right,


















at the time I was putting a new roof on my workshop(s) in Richmond and popping more rivets than champagne corks in my life.

No one told me to read the instructions, which in typical *insurance policy small print* practice, mentioned that you needed a minimum of two hands to operate.

Needless to say, it has never had any use other than me demonstrating its function while trying to unsuccessfully give it away to any of my workshop visitors…

*Stupidity* is not for *buying it*, maybe even *not reading the packaging*, or for *holding onto it for 13 years* occupying valuable workshop space… but rather for *not growing a 3rd. hand* so I can use it on a ladder while holding on.

It was disposed of with green waste as the recycle bin spat it out.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *If I had another hand.*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...


Okay, fine, I see the need to use one hand to hang onto the ladder whilst popping your rivets. But, do you really need BOTH feet on it? Take a shoe off and make one foot assist. Toes are lazy little bastards anyway. It's time we make them earn their keep and quit watching the fingers do all the work.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *If I had another hand.*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...





> ... Toes are lazy little bastards anyway…
> - HokieKen


That's a tad presumptious of you *Hokie'*... how dare you assume I haven't had my toes cut of by the debt collectors for my local loan-shark? 
Mine earned their keep… they paid off a $365 debt ($17 each toe)... In case you ask, toes are cheap in Churchill!


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *If I had another hand.*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...


Ahhh, you only prove my point LBD. Had you owed a debt of more than $1000, they would have taken the fingers as they're worth significantly more than LBTs (Little Bastard Toes).


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *If I had another hand.*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...


i though ducks had webbed feet? you some sort of anomaly.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *If I had another hand.*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...





> ... they would have taken the fingers…
> - HokieKen


Aha… they also took some fingers… that's why *in my math's* book *$365 ÷ 10 = $17*... if they took my *manhood*, I'd be further out!



> i though ducks had webbed feet? you some sort of anomaly.
> - pottz


I grew feet to outrun German foxes while still in my egg.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *If I had another hand.*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...


:-D


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *If I had another hand.*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...


Back in the olden days, families were large, lots of kids. Supposed reasoning was more free labor for the farm, but in reality all those farmers were also eyeing your pop riveter with envy and devised the solution! Plenty of small hands (in pairs!) that could be suspended from various apparatus to be of use when installing roofing and other "ladder required" assets.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *If I had another hand.*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...





> Back in the olden days, families were large, lots of kids… Small hands…suspended from various apparatus….
> - splintergroup


And in modern days, families are large, lots of kids… some not so many kids (but *still large*)... however, video games blank out *DOD* (*D*ear *O*ld *D*ad) hanging by his fingernails while the dog is nipping at his heels and *SWMBO* yelling on the intercom for you to *take out the rubbish*!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

* Blast(ed)-Gate… wasted.*

*Boys* and *Girls*,

We all like to brag about our achievements and sweep our failures under the carpet… well, my carpet has run out of space so I've decided to group my failures and mistakes under *Stupid Ideas/Buys of the past (so far)…*.

I use a lot of prefab'd plastic blast gates, that tend to get jammed after a few months of use to the point that they will not provide a sufficient seal. 
Sample of gate(s) supposedly *closed*,


















Indication of the gap due to blockage on one of those typical blast-gates,









Now extrapolate that ½ *deczon* (my metric equivalent of *dozen*) times and the overall suck *sucks*.

I got sick and tired of clearing them, especially those ones held in place by rolls of duct tape and decided to make some self-cleaning ones myself.
I won't go into the *where*, *how* and *what*, and you know the *why* (above), I finished up with this little gem after inspiration from a couple of casks of vino,









using my laser cut, dowel aligned method, that I have used in many of my previous projects. 
Connection idea (not implemented),


















Actually this was a very recent venture… that's why I went into my shell from embarrassment and have been keeping quiet for the last few days.

After moving to Churchill 10 years ago, I recently made a visit to Carba-Tec (one of the very few dedicated woodworking suppliers in Victoria) and discovered their self-cleaning blast gates made out of the same plastic material as my current self-blocking ones…,









Unquestionably without bias, I prefer my design (as that they had to change theirs due to my consideration of applying for a patent pending expression to protect *my invention*).

However, their plagiarised version did have a threaded inlet for flexi-hose and included mounting feet, 








*bloody posers!*

*Stupidity* was not in *buying a commercial version* or *designing my own*… it was in me fabricating a commercial $14 item *for roughly $80++* (that included hardware, PVC, use of laser, design time and labour) and never *getting to use it* and I still *haven't designed or costed* the mechanism for satisfactorily connecting mine to 100mm outlets.

*PS.* Another item to be crossed of my *pending projects to be posted* list.

*PPS.* While I could probably write a 5 star review of the plastic offering, I just refuse to spruik my *stupidity*.

*PPPS.* And this idiot made 3 of them,









thereby, exacerbating the loss.

*PPPPS.* Sorry, big post… to compliment a big disappointment…


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> * Blast(ed)-Gate… wasted.*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...


I have a few of those gates at the top of your post!

Cleaning is simple and easy, just grab your cleaning toolset (thin, long shaft screwdrivers, various bits of stiff coat-hanger wire, compressed air gun extension set, dental picks, and a "tapping" mallet) and have at it! rarely takes more than a minute or two (beyond the 1 hour mark)..

Rejoice in the money saved over a self cleaning unit by cleaning it yourself

8^)


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> * Blast(ed)-Gate… wasted.*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...





> .... thin, long shaft screwdrivers, various bits of stiff coat-hanger wire, compressed air gun extension set, dental picks, and a "tapping" mallet…
> - splintergroup


Hey *splinter'*.. I have all the tools… many more than I can give away and even more than I need. I have tools under tools, tools over tools, tools next to tool, redundant tools, aluminium tools, plastic tools…. need I go on… even tools used by a *tool*... I even have a *drafted missus* armed with a with a Dyson lurking in the background… all to no avail!
Contrary to what *pottzy* calls my *nasa laboratory*, I don't have that ray-gun that makes those tools pass through that bloody plastic from the outside without disamtming the machine… hmmm, maybe if I just removed the ducting would be easier.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> * Blast(ed)-Gate… wasted.*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...


Maybe what you don't have is a laparoscope. Don your surgeons mask and drill a tiny hole near the duct/blastgate junction and have at it with a good rooting. You could go dumpster diving behind the local hospitals OR for an off-cast unit, complete with video feed and the assorted attachments to make it all worthwhile. 
For me, the afore mentioned plastic creations of genius are just slip fit into SDR gauge PVC pipe, a perfect friction fit for easy removal of the gates.

A well trained sewer rat could also accomplish the task, just smear peanut butter on anything you plan to cut that makes dust, The PB will collect in the troublesome crannies giving the helper rodent a tasty target. (remove PB from projects before finishing with mineral sprits)

This post is titled "stupid ideas"....


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> * Blast(ed)-Gate… wasted.*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...





> ... Don your surgeons mask…go dumpster diving behind the local hospitals…
> - splintergroup


Thanks for the suggestion, however, I'm worried about blast(ed)-gates and not blast(ed)-missing-fingers



> .... A well trained sewer rat could also accomplish the task…
> - splintergroup


Pesonally, not a good idea… then I'd have to invent a self-cleaning rat cage and I'll bet there's already a cheaper commercial one somewhere out there!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> * Blast(ed)-Gate… wasted.*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...


i agree about those plastic gates (top) that always get clogged,some more than others not sure why,so i have a little tiny screwdriver that i put a sharp point on and bent a 90degree angle on that works great for cleaning dust out of the tight grooves,still a pain though to have to stop and do it so ive switched most of mine over to the self cleaning ones (bottom) and not had that issue.i though about making my own but i dont have the high tech equipment of some i know here so i just bought em.im surprised ducks you dont have those high dollar automatic gates that turn on with the machine? or maybe you could hook em to something like alexa and just tell her to open them for you as you sit and drink vino while the machines are busy doing projects. 8<)


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> * Blast(ed)-Gate… wasted.*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...





> ... little tiny screwdriver that i put a sharp point on and bent a 90degree angle on that works great…


When I can get to it, I use an *allen key*... works like a charm… when I can get to it… bloody *duck tape* does slow me down a very, very huge tad! I don't have to look far to find one… more *allen keys* from all my gadgets on my floor than sawdust…. did have a lot of issues initially, till I discovered holding the long end of the *allen key* worked better!


> ..... something like *alexa* and just tell her to open them for you as you sit and drink vino while the machines are busy doing projects. 8<)
> - pottz


This time I'm way ahead of you *pottzy*... Tried that and it worked *boo-tyf-li*... for *ON*... but even screaming, I couldn't be heard over the dusty's noise, barking the *OFF* command…

*PS.* Still working on a "*Alexa… pour me a vino*" command.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> * Blast(ed)-Gate… wasted.*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...


PS. Still working on a "Alexa… pour me a vino" command.

see that's were we get a robot for the trivial chores.i forsee the day when we can sit a comfy chair drinking the vino and the robots are busy making projects.now that's woodworking-LOL.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> * Blast(ed)-Gate… wasted.*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...





> .... see that s were we get a robot for the trivial chores.i forsee the day when we can sit a comfy chair drinking the vino and the robots are busy making projects.now that s woodworking-LOL.
> - pottz


Don't know about your *SWMBO*, but my missus hates being referred to as a *robot*... easy ladies… I'm just kidding… I pour her glass before mine!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> * Blast(ed)-Gate… wasted.*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...





> .... see that s were we get a robot for the trivial chores.i forsee the day when we can sit a comfy chair drinking the vino and the robots are busy making projects.now that s woodworking-LOL.
> - pottz
> 
> Don t know about your *SWMBO*, but my missus hates being referred to as a *robot*... easy ladies… I m just kidding… I pour her glass before mine!
> ...


smart man.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

*All in the numbers.*

*Boys* and *Girls*,

We all like to brag about our achievements and sweep our failures under the carpet… well, my carpet has run out of space so I've decided to group my failures and mistakes under *Stupid Ideas/Buys of the past (so far)…*.

*Measure twice cut once.* Hell, *twice* and *once* are two numbers not hard to forget… but as you get older… it's the order you tend to stuff up, however, you may also need to remember *thrice* and *quadriuply*... any more and just buy a *white flag*!
...
For this blog, I should include in the topic, *Ideas/Buys/PRACTICES*.

Took the measurements and cut a swag of frames,









only to discover they were wrong… because of their profiles, they weren't even "scrap-bin" fodder.

Took another measurement, made the bulk cuts and doubled the contents of my rubbish bin,









Unfortunately I cannot post my 3rd. attempt as I had to empty the bin for the new rejects and it's content finished up looking like the first picture above.
Nevertheless, it eventually worked…









Not to be deterred, I eventually moved onto my next project trying to forget my mistakes.
Measured, cut and assembled a component out of layers of MDF,









*X* doesn't mark the spot… it identified a screwed up item.

Measured , cut and assembled,









*X* still marks the screwed up item*S*.

3rd attempt,









*X* still has the same value.

4th. Attempt,









same alphabet… changed language to *blasphemy*…

Ran out of film in the camera so I couldn't take a picture of the 5th. attempt, which was accidentally successful. Damn lucky I only needed one of these!

In the second example, *stupidity* was not due to measurement, but tossing *the dodgy part in the bin* before using it on the workbench to compare the new assembly against… *3 times!*. Last time there wasn't enough room in the bin so it stayed on the bench, *QED*!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *All in the numbers.*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...


:-D


----------



## sansoo22 (May 7, 2019)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *All in the numbers.*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...


Been there before. I've had a project sit unfinished for a month because I bought enough material to build it until i messed up many of the cuts. Got frustrated and just tossed what i had done into the corner and left it. The mistakes made a nice fire that evening.


----------



## tallpaul (Feb 12, 2008)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *All in the numbers.*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...


That's why I seldom work from a set of plans…Wrong cut? Just change the dimensions!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *All in the numbers.*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...





> ... The mistakes made a *nice fire that evening*.
> - sansoo22


Now that WASN'T *Stupid*! 


> That s why I seldom work from a set of plans…Wrong cut? Just change the dimensions!
> - tallpaul


Fair call *t'p'*. Unfortunately this project was for a coin collection, and I had an inkling that the Australian Royal Mint would not change the size of Australian coins to fit my coin holder.

For non critical projects I tried that, once, but a *blanket chest* turned into a *matchbox*.

Without our mistakes, what would our kids do for *show and tell*?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

*RTFM…*

*Boys* and *Girls*,

We all like to brag about our achievements and sweep our failures under the carpet… well, my carpet has run out of space so I've decided to group my failures and mistakes under *Stupid Ideas/Buys of the past (so far)…*.

Nearly every woodworking article I read that talks about wax, refers to *Johnson's Paste Wax*.

Ever willing to plagiarise, I ventured down to Bunnings (Australia's local hardware store) to buy a can/bottle/tube or whatever it comes in (all the articles talked about it and never actually showed it)…

After perplexed looks and many alternative referrals, I came to realise that particular wax was not readily available in Australia, except maybe on the black market. 
Did a "*Google*" and got a heap of availability through eBay. Now what struck me immediately was this particular hit, quoting "*Antique Johnson's Paste Wax*". The wording *Antique… Wax* raised my interest and I honed in on that offering, *PayPal*ed my $20 and eagerly awaited the International delivery… surprised there was no hefty shipping charge… *caveat emptor*!
It took several weeks to arrive, however, even I realised that in those few weeks, wax and tin would not deteriorate to this level,




































and to think, the rag was thrown in for *free*.

The *Stupidity* was not in *ordering off the Internet*, or neglecting to *velidate the supplier*, but in NOT looking up the dictionary the meaning of *antique*!

*PS.* Fortunately, EBay does have a satisfaction guarantee policy and if the vendor ever wanted to sell again they had to refund my $20… which they did and let me keep the wax. *Thanks vendor*... luckily for me, as I did not *RTFM* eBay's policies and didn't know what to expect!

*FAIW*. I have replaced the rag with a locally procured, eco-friendly, wax resistant, cotton blend,


----------



## tyvekboy (Feb 24, 2010)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *RTFM…*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...


You got a deal. Itʻs still good. The can looks good too.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *RTFM…*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...





> You got a deal. Itʻs still good. The can looks good too.
> - tyvekboy


Actually *tyv'*, at the end of the day I now had some elusive *Johnson's Wax* which when I ignored the rust on the tin and the age of the rag, still seemed perfectly usable… and is! Though that was not my initial intent regarding "antique". 
With the refund all my Christmases had come at once, even though it was April… after giving up on washing the rag out after 8 times, I settled down to trying to find something to wax… other than my legs.

It was the audacity of the actual sale… *caveat emptor*!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *RTFM…*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...


wow ducks i didn't know you loved "antiques" so much,i need to go through my garage and see what kind of deals i can offer you.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *RTFM…*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...


IMHO - Karma was trying to tell you Johnson's paste wax is not a very good product.

Personally hate Johnson's paste wax. I put it in a 'stupid' column all by itself. Too much paraffin wax in the formulation that causes smearing, especially in warmer climates. When you finally buff away the paraffin smear, there is no wax left behind. It also yellows with age as you saw in that antique can. It's ok for maid/housewife as cheap weekly furniture polish with minimal build; but not as final finish on wood project.

For cast iron protection, I prefer pure Carnauba wax in solvent carrier. Carnuaba is hardest. most durable, water resistant wax you can get. Staples Crystal Clear Wax is inexpensive and reliable product. Was used on bowling alleys for almost a century, till they change to plastic film lane coatings. Veritas Tool Wax behaves same as much larger and cheaper Staples cans.

For protecting wood projects, prefer to use beeswax/Carnauba blend, such as Briwax Clear; or even better a beeswax/carauba/shellac blend, such as Mylands Clear Wax.

The key with beeswax as furniture finish over (cheaper) paraffin is it has higher melting point, which doesn't smear as easy. The Mylands shellac blend leaves behind a harder surface than most other wax products, good for toys and stuff that gets handled a lot. Just keep it away from alcohol. Mylands works well on cast iron tools too as the shellac helps seal the pores, but its double the cost of Staples Brand wax.

Have no idea if these products or similar versions are available down under? 
But I refuse to allow the myth of Johnson's Wax being a good product to be propagated uncontested.
YMMV


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *RTFM…*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...





> ..... But I refuse to allow the myth of Johnson s Wax being a good product to be propagated uncontested.
> - CaptainKlutz


Well said *'Klutz*... However, the main intention of the article was about *my stupidity* and I don't believe I was in anyway spruiking the *benefits of Johnsons wax*...

The intention of the article was to mention that it was cited in a lot of articles, cannot be bought in Australia and if you order something off the internet, make sure you know what you are doing.

I do not use that wax for furniture or machinery… I have many better items to use… maybe if *people bothered to review* some of the products *they use* I would not have to sit here defending my *tongue in cheek* article (not a review).

I basically use the Johnsons wax to protect my bench and jigs from glue squeeze out, paint, oil spils and other comtaminants/polutants… hope that meets with your approval.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *RTFM…*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...





> ..... But I refuse to allow the myth of Johnson s Wax being a good product to be propagated uncontested.
> - CaptainKlutz
> 
> Well said * Klutz*... However, the main intention of the article was about *my stupidity* and I don t believe I was in anyway spruiking the *benefits of Johnsons wax*...
> ...


OUUUUCH! is it getting hot in here :-(


----------



## sansoo22 (May 7, 2019)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *RTFM…*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...


I like the looks of the old school tin can. Many antique dealers around here stock old tin cans of oil that are meant for nothing more than an old item to display on a shelf. In a world of plastic everything I can see the allure of wanting some old vintage cans with cool logos to put on a shelf.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *RTFM…*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...


Calm the duck down! 

Looks like I have to explain my post?

You said:



> Nearly every woodworking article I read that talks about wax, refers to *Johnson's Paste Wax*.
> - LittleBlackDuck


IMHO - That is 'spruiking' a product. Especially with no mention of what you use it for?

Last thing I want is some newbie, looking at the post by senior member LBD, that he uses Johnsons' Paste Wax (JPW) and it is good stuff. So I posted my opinion. Sorry if the off topic post offended you?

Johnson's Paste Wax is last and worst choice compared to the other options available; And that was my only point to posting on your blog entry.

Yes, you did something silly. Sure it's sort of funny. Sorry JPW is not sold in Australia. 
But your 'point' RTFM that was not what I commented about; why get defensive?

Would you have been happier if I posted a HAHA or BTDTGTTS at the beginning of my post?

I did not attack your mistake, silly blog posts, grammar, any part of your opinion on uses of JPW, SO: 
Why attack my opinion with an attempt to share better wax options, am I not allowed to be serious? 
Why demand that I post reviews on products I prefer, as your defense for attacking me?

You got defensive and attacked me without any provocation. Thanks, No Thanks.

#UNWATCH#

PS - If I posted in blog every time this klutz did something stupid, would never stop posting. 
My alias name is me. #IAMAKLUTZ

Example: Cut myself twice yesterday in shop via a unknown metal burr on a bar clamp, and super glued my fingers together trying to fix one cut to keep working. Is that funny, or blog worthy? Not to me, it's a normal afternoon in shop.

Your attack on me was offensive, and has been flagged as such.
Cue the drummer: Ba-Da-Boom


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *RTFM…*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...





> .... OUUUUCH! is it getting hot in here :-(
> - pottz


Must be the backdraft of the fires near Churchill… and they called the tension between USA and Russia the *Cold War*...

Damn, I was itching to throw a few more logs on the fire, but that'd be *Stupid move #3* in this article as the *Captain'* has decided to *Unwatch* (even if I offered an olive branch)...

One thing about you *pottzy*... with your support, I'll never get promoted past *private*...


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *RTFM…*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...





> .... I like the looks of the old school tin can.
> - sansoo22


*Antique Johnsons Wax* for sale… $250 (plus P&H)...


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

*Build it Up Just to Pull it Down.*

*Boys* and *Girls*,

We all like to brag about our achievements and sweep our failures under the carpet… well, my carpet has run out of space so I've decided to group my failures and mistakes under *Stupid Ideas/Buys of the past (so far)…*.

When I bought my first Drill Press (DP) the only woodworking I knew was screwing… in one direction… UP! So I bought this pre-fab DP tabletop based on Incra hardware,









It served me well and I should have been content… Nah, had to improve it.. decided to put a box under it to hold some of my stuff,


















This box followed me through several DP upgrades and then I had to get fancy… decided to incorporate bi-directional movement for my table using drawer slides,


















OOPS! Move the table "bottom" to the "top" 









My first stupid mistake was placing the slides too close together so each layer of the table *rocked*… NO, not as in *looked good* but literally *rocked/pivoted* on its *axes*. Moved the slides closer to the edge and gained a modicum of stability… a modicum! I added hardware to lock down travel as required. 


















My next mistake was to get fancy… as if the first fancy was not fancy enough… I added some outriggers supports for large pieces that could be supported by some rollers,



























I revelled in my ingenuity until it came to moving the table… Fortunately I had mother nature on my side and when it came to downward travel, auntie gravity was on my side, but on the way up it was an absolute bitch… I needed a can of these 









just to commence an upward motions and a few in between 








before reaching the top.

Eventually I came to my senses, after 3 hernias, a carpel tunnel and 2 tennis elbow operations, and removed all but the topmost table.









I did manage to retain the box in a more user friendly location… 








Hell now I could stuff it full of lead weights but remains empty most of the time.

I have since incorporated a milling table into the mix which Is put on the table when the desired height is reached… no grunt,








This milling table cost me $25… It was a pricing mistake that was honoured (long story)… The correct price was $250, however, if you compare that to the guestimated cost of approx.. $400 for this this project (including design, labour and hardware) it is hard to see economies of scale especially as it was scrapped.

My *Stupidity* was not in building a *heavy tabletop* but rather in not filling the box *with helium baloons*. 
The next *stupid* mistake was removing the box as I had no-where to mount my Woodpeckers squares,


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *Build it Up Just to Pull it Down.*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...


We're all guilty of over-building our tools and accessories. However, you've broken the over-engineerer's golden rule! *Never Retreat!* Rather than reducing the table back to a more manageable size, what you should have done is to build a different contraption to lower and raise your table for you. OH! Or better yet, you should have fixed the table in place and built a hoist to move the rest of the press up or down as needed!


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *Build it Up Just to Pull it Down.*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...


On a more serious note ;-) how do you like those adjustable t-track toggle clamps? I've contemplated purchasing a couple but never had hands on any. They look flimsy when I see them online so I've always shied away and saved my sheckels.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *Build it Up Just to Pull it Down.*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...


Heh! I bought one of those milling XY tables with dreams of routing slots into various small bits-o-wood that needed to be held in a machine vise. An offering to my "shelf of shame" no doubt!

I can envision a nice hydraulic ram to assist your table on the up stroke, give it a go 8^)


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *Build it Up Just to Pull it Down.*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...





> On a more serious note ;-) how do you like those adjustable t-track toggle clamps? I ve contemplated purchasing a couple but never had hands on any. They look flimsy when I see them online so I ve always shied away and saved my sheckels.
> 
> - HokieKen


id like to hear ducks response on this myself since ive got a couple of em and have never been happy with how they work,i may not be using then correctly though,just havn't takin the the time to really figure it out.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *Build it Up Just to Pull it Down.*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *Build it Up Just to Pull it Down.*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...


Ducky, ducky you were lucky. If this machine was fallen on you we wouldn't have had eggs for a long time.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *Build it Up Just to Pull it Down.*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...





> ... *Never Retreat!*....
> - HokieKen


I *Never Retreat*... I prefer to look at it as just having run a marathon… though exhausted, I've reached the finish/start line!


> .... what you should have done is to build a different contraption to lower and raise your table for you….
> - HokieKen


Whoah there hoss, that is going to be covered by another *Stiupid Ideas* that didn't work.



> ... adjustable t-track toggle clamps?...
> - HokieKen
> 
> ...i've got a couple of em and have *never been happy*...
> - pottz


*pottzy*, a *casko-vino* and you be happy!

*Hokie', pottzy*, you charmers referring to these Rockler clamps?









Hate to be accused of reviewing *Blum drawer slides* while I'm bragging about my stuff ups. If *yes*, stay tuned for the follow up… but you *MUST ASK*...



> Ducky, ducky you were lucky….
> - Dutchy


You practicing to be *Joost van den Vondel*, *Dutchy*?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *Build it Up Just to Pull it Down.*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...





> ... with dreams of routing slots into various small bits-o-wood that needed to be held in a machine vise….


Have used it similarly a few times (probably not enough to *justify* if I had to pay full price… but I try *not to justify*... and *succeed*)...
Fortunately I can crank up my DP to 5,000 rpm and have had some success with router bits… though it does chew up the shaft a tad.


----------



## Bluenote38 (May 3, 2017)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *Build it Up Just to Pull it Down.*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...


I can see that once again I need to ratchet up my woodworking endeavors especially in the Heavy Weight Class


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

*Uplifting Drill Press table inovation.*

*Boys* and *Girls*,

We all like to brag about our achievements and sweep our failures under the carpet… well, my carpet has run out of space so I've decided to group my failures and mistakes under *Stupid Ideas/Buys of the past (so far)…*.

This stupid idea was inspired by,


My previous stupidity of loading up my DP tabletop.
*Izzy Swan's* dexterous use of his cordless drill.

I thought with the weight of my *DP's box and sliding tables* I could facilitate the movement by the use of a cordless drill.

I had no idea what I was doing, what the loads were, the relative strengths of the wood I used, combine that with my dread of using metal parts and failure to unbox my 5 year old MIG welder, I relied on the mighty strength of scraps… 
Now my scrap bin is real scrap and not worthy of any small parts projects, so the only good feature of my choice of timber was the lack of termites.

Cut out a couple of templates using my laser to make the items out of ply,








What convinced me to laminate ply was 2 casks of cheap vino and a flat battery preventing me from buying better wine. Drilled a hole for a securing dowel through the metal bar used for a cordless drill mount,








Made up a "fitting" to bolt to my DP's lifter spindle,








and tapped it,








the grub screw…. not the vino.

Cleaned up the burn marks of the laser cuts on the ply and glued in some dowels for connecting purposesl… why the hell didn't I use the 1/4" bolt (3 pictures above) I'll never know,








and mounted it into one of my cordless drills








Colour co-ordination the parts with the hope they would fit better together and connected the matching coloured faces,



























Up till now I sincerely thought it might work and had absolutely zero belief I may have issues.

Well I slipped the profiled hole to the DP's spindle, tightened the bolt and turned on the drill. The whole assembly just shattered and if it wasn't for my reading glasses, I'd have splinters of dowel, MDF and ply deeply embedded in both my eyeballs.

I can't remember whether it was due to embarrassment or lack of finding photographable sized pieces, but my photo gallery immediately ceased and no further pictures can be provided other than,









The *stupidity* was not in *choosing wood* to lift 60 kilos, but for not turning on the drill *fast enough* so the load could reach the top *before it shattered*

If a splinter had entered my temple, I would've been a prime candidate for the *Darwin awards* https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Darwin_Awards …


----------



## sansoo22 (May 7, 2019)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *Uplifting Drill Press table inovation.*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...


This series has become one of my favorite things to read on LJs. This entry might be my favorite one. We've almost all been there. Built something we thought was going to do wonders for us and on first usage catastrophic failure.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *Uplifting Drill Press table inovation.*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...


Thanks *sansoo'*... I practice what the missus preaches… She keeps telling me I'm not completely useless…

*I can always be used as a bad example!*

The unfortunate thing is there's many more to come,


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *Uplifting Drill Press table inovation.*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...


i think the adventures of the duck would make a good reality show,much more entertaining than most on now.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

*Blue Hands #1.*

*Boys* and *Girls*,

We all like to brag about our achievements and sweep our failures under the carpet… well, my carpet has run out of space so I've decided to group my failures and mistakes under *Stupid Ideas/Buys of the past (so far)…*.

If you decide to install a keyed lock on your dunny (a toilet as opposed to a bathroom) window, most people decide to place all the gear on the window sill.









The fear of being attacked from the window behind while squatting on the loo, is NOT *Stupid*. 
Nor is *not placing* those recalcitrant screws that have a propensity to roll of any bench they are placed on, into a *restraining container* a *Stupid* oversight,









however, not closing the *dunny lid*,









to prevent you from *needing to fish out* those water affinitive screws that perform a perfect 10 score, double pike off the sill, over an 8" cistern box, into the *blue lagoon* below (at the time, recently refreshed by a new blue tablet, thereby enhancing the intensity of the dye), 








IS totally *Stupid*.

*PS.* How the hell did a 1 ½" screw clear an 8" cistern directly below it, is beyond my mathematical and physics education, however, as Murphy told me over a vino… "*If it cannot possible happen, it will!*

*PPS.* While propping for *this posthumous* picture-shoot, one of the screws dropped out of my hand while I was picking them up, onto the cistern… it missed the *blue depths* by a country mile… 








however, that *bloody lid was UP* again!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *Blue Hands #1.*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...


Question:-
How can you tell there is a man in the house?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *Blue Hands #1.*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...





> Question:-
> How can you tell there is a *man* in the house?
> - robscastle


Now that is a sexist statement *rc*. With all this recent gender reassignment philosophies we all need to revert back to first principles…


A *beer offering*... *friend*.
A swinging *machete* or *baseball bat*... *home invasion*.

Rumors have it that even *SWMBO*s leave *lids* up…


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

*Bricking up a house-vac.*

*Boys* and *Girls*,

We all like to brag about our achievements and sweep our failures under the carpet… well, my carpet has run out of space so I've decided to group my failures and mistakes under *Stupid Ideas/Buys of the past (so far)…*.

However, with this offering…
As the *dough* said to the *dear*…*More bang for you bucks!*

You're getting two for one…

a *Stupid Ideas/Buys* instalment (here).
a handy Workshop Operational Tips instalment (elsewhere).

*How I got in the ********************.*

If you ever want to hide from SWMBO how dirty the floor is, on your side of the bed, offer to do the vacuuming when a tradie does a whole lot of drilling inside your house into brickwork or concrete.

I vacuumed a whole pile of rubble off the floor with one of our household vacs rather than using a shop vac from the workshop, or the one from the garage, or the back shed, or the back patio or borrowed the neighbours'… I had to use our good household one. After about 30 minutes, I was totally perplexed why the dust cloud hadn't settled in the Dyson's, what they refer to in the manual as the *clear bin*.

Well my *clear bin* was not clear and on closer inspection, I noticed that the swirling action of the bricks and mortar acted like a sand blaster inside the now opaque bin,









*OOPS…* I lit up a few cigarettes with the hope I could disguise the cloudiness, but SWMBO was no longer a fool, she quickly wised up after marrying me and all I managed to achieve was a couple of hefty clips behind the ears and a lengthy tirade about screwing up her Dyson!

To see how I extricated myself from this screw-up, you'll need to make a pilgrimage to my *Workshop Operational Tips.* on Cleaning a Cleaner …

Now if you followed the bouncing ball… in the right order… you should be back here.

Moral of the story and *Stupidity* was, to *volunteer* unnecessarily… should've let her sand blast the vac… I've never seen a SWMBO clip herself behind the ear.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *Bricking up a house-vac.*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...


duckie you should know better than mess with mommas tools,i mean you want her goin into the laboratory and playin with your cnc or lasers.i think not,but i see you did fix your screw up.probably took a lot of vino though ;-)


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *Bricking up a house-vac.*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...





> ... you should know better than *mess with* mommas tools…
> - pottz


Thanks *pottzy*, after your inspirational suggestion, I advised SWMBO that I will never touch another housekeeping item ever again… you just earned me another clip behind the ears… Now I do need a lot of vino.

However, I did suggest to SWMBO that if I put the buffer on my lathe, with it's extra speed I could make that plastic so transparent she could look right inside the neighbour's house… she kissed my ears better!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *Bricking up a house-vac.*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...


ha ill bet your ears are pretty sore most of the time huh? hey where's are old buddy rc,back at #1 house again i suppose.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *Bricking up a house-vac.*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...





> ... your ears are *pretty sore*...
> - pottz


*sore* - YES, *pretty* - NO… nevertheless I'm proud of my cauliflower ears,









As for *rc*, I believe he's done an *Arnie* and *be back*, however, wouldn't surprise me if he's planning a dramatic entry!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

*When a "fence" doesn't pay up…*

*Boys* and *Girls*,

We all like to brag about our achievements and sweep our failures under the carpet… well, my carpet has run out of space so I've decided to group my failures and mistakes under *Stupid Ideas/Buys of the past (so far)…*.

To be fair to any product(s) mentioned, this is not a review per-se, but my impression, be it through bad judgement, misuse or just too much cheap vino.

I have seen this gadget, 








in many videos and a few cameo appearances in pictures, however, I have never seen or read a review about them… that is not saying they're not there but I haven't seen/read them (when I made the purchase). 
Actually I have recently viewed some reviews… *and they bloody well LIED* or at least disguised the truth (my opinion)!
Furthermore some of my not so enlightened woodworking mates had one and "recommended" them, though not with conviction.

Consequently, many years ago, before my "woodie" days and when I was an *impressionable splinter*, I saw this *table saw hold-down roller assembly* (I believe it currently referred to as a Board Buddy) in the online McJing (long story) catalogue, at a "reasonable cost", 








I was mesmerised by the shiny yellow rollers and *VISA*d a set.

Upon arrival I was totally disallusioned and not wanting to drill holes in my newly acquired *Biesemeyer Style TS fence*, I kept deferring it and when I really needed it I didn't have time or the inclination.

I eventually bit the bullet and made up a *fence* for my fence to mount the jig on, 








(the metal plate was for the benefit of *mag-switches*).
Was not happy with the security of the mounting options and *ease* (lack thereof)*of adjustment*. Combine that with the weight of the fence/plate/jig, it never made it to production use after the initial pilot cut(s). Now in all fairness this may have been more *my stupidity* than shortcoming of the jig.

Needless to say, I totally baulked at fitting it directly to my TS fence and when I discovered the *JessEm Clear Cut stock guides* (hereby referred to as *JessEm Router guides*),








they (the yellow peril) got a permanent permanet-shelving without a *never to be used by me* sticker.
I actually bought these *stock guides* for the router table and thought they were so good I bought a second set for the table saw… *Not a good idea*… they were great on the router table but a tad too close to the fence on the TS… 
Fitted the set to the TS and used a few times, but not a must use/have item.

I then discovered these *JessEm TS Stock Guides* (referred to as *JessEm TS guides*), which I talked myself into buying, fitted to the fence,








and have never left it off (even if only parked)… 








I swear by them for any timber/sheet-goods wider than 140mm (though could be used on narrower stock).

First *Stupidity* was buying that McJing roller hold down fence attachment *without reading any adverse* (pros and cons are a must) * reviews*. The second was in *not trying the JessEm Router guides before buying one for the TS*… Now that is *plain stupid* as all I had to do is walk 3 meters and just put them in the TS's t-track and take 1 minute to evaluate before forking out for the second set (I do hate the hassle of moving fittings between machinery)… 
At least they can be used as lead in feather-boards on my TS. 








There is my third stupid action… *trying to believe that crap*!

Late brainwave… I could always use the *JessEM Router guides* on the router side of the TS fence… I just need to attach, try and stay tuned while I decide whether this was *Stupid or not*!

Later addition,








Hmmm, may not be *that clever* as when not in use and parked,








they add a little extra weight to the fence. Now while this is not substantial… just remember *that straw* and the *weakling camel*!

Moral of the story is… *All's well that comes at an unexpected additional cost!*


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *When a "fence" doesn't pay up…*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...


Ah so Mr Mr McJing

I also saw the product at a wood show in Brisbane, and after examining the product closely I could not understand how the device fitted to a fence.

So I asked the Mc Jing Expert and he told me the facts, however I still could not understand the concept.
So having an enquiring mind I invited him to the next exhibition of which there was a table saw, come show me.

He refused so I gestured with sign language in case I was not fully understood, again my requests were refused so I returned the product thinking well some other sucker may buy it.

Mind you it did look like a good bit of kit.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *When a "fence" doesn't pay up…*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...





> I returned the product thinking well some other *sucker* may buy it.
> Mind you it did look like a good bit of kit.
> - robscastle


Welcome back…

Looks like *c'est moi il est la sucker*,








Be grateful you couldn't speak *Mandarin* and you saved a few shekels!

Those yellow "dumbbells" also had me sucked in.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

*Fancy a useless chisel?*

*Boys* and *Girls*,

We all like to brag about our achievements and sweep our failures under the carpet… well, my carpet has run out of space so I've decided to group my failures and mistakes under *Stupid Ideas/Buys of the past (so far)…*.

To be fair to the product(s) mentioned, this is not a review per-se, but my impression, be it through bad judgement, misuse or just too much cheap vino.

After buying my lathe the second chisel I ever owned was this broken gouge that I amateurishly welded together 








and made my very first disproportionately turned handle. It was made with my first chisel which was an out of control skew chisel. One thing I did learn quickly was that to correct any mistakes, you had to remove more wood… so my first handle diminished from an intended 400mm to 200mm. Hell it was my first handle so I kept it… and still use it as my favorite.

I kept my turning prowess simple and stuck to pen turning. Consequently my chisel selection was very basic… Then I discovered mail order from the States and come across these *Robert Sorby TurnMaster* with 3 different interchangeable TCT tips on a common head. Wow I was mesmerised and immediately ordered a set…








I actually bought the two extra heads so I could dedicate one to each tip… 








I thought I was a real smart-arse… *BTW.* That is rust on the heard/tips and not pitch.

They looked spiffy with the inserts and while it took about 4 minutes to change the tips, it took less than 1 minute to change the heads. More smart-arse self gratification.

Loaded up a spindle on the lathe, moved the banjo, set the rest and started the lathe…. *Whoa there hoss*… *how the hell do I use these?*…

Let's backtrack a tad to my turning technique. We all seem to have our preferable 'druthers and I like to have my rest as close as possible to the wood. I'm self taught and refuse to take good advice from professional turners (what do they know). A few centimeters is a taxi trip away for me… my preferred spindle set up,








as close as practical and I perform a formal introduction to my favorite chisel,









*Swe-e-e-t*!

Now using that same technique with the new chisels, it kind of got me *totally claustrophobic*,









That bloody tip attachment hindered my usual maneuverability. To get past that "BUMP" I had to move the rest a *cut lunch required* distance away from the work. 









even with the original rest which worked better reversed… hell my head started to hurt,









While I could handle it, it was like trying to drink a glass of vino directly from unripe grapevines. Now this may not be an issue with bowl turning, however, the only bowl I turn is an empty one after breakfast.

Needless to say that the chisel and it's recalcitrant tips were shelved and never used… ever. The closest they got to the lathe was for the photo-shoot for this blog.

Recently I purchased these Ricon 4 piece chisels. A tad too big for my normal turning projects, but they felt good and I had a few shekels to spare during a visit to an uneventfull wood show… 









at least with this set you replaced the full chisel in the handle and without that protrusion I could acclimatise them to my normal turning style,









I should have learnt as interchangeable chisels/heads is not an optimal idea as all you seem to be doing is changing chisels… I did ease this issue by buying an extra handle as I use only 2 chisels about 95% of the time and I can live with the interchange for that odd 5% instances. These chisels with the handles were bloody heavy and stored out of the way when not in use,








and brought to the lathe when needed,









The *Stupidity* was not in buying *interchangeable heads*, but not *cannibalising the TCT bits* out of my dead *Sorby* set and *buying new tips* for the Ricon set.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *Fancy a useless chisel?*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...


Well as I am not familiar with wood turning I cannot offer much advise here.
Apart from you reaching a turning point in your life.

Its interesting to read the info and see that the tools you bought I would have considered to be the Bees knees or possibly more correctly described as the ducks nuts.

Just goes to show


----------



## sansoo22 (May 7, 2019)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *Fancy a useless chisel?*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...


Well Duck this one was actually super useful for me. I don't have my old shopsmith up and running yet but it will be soon and i intend to learn turning on it. Probably just small bowls, handles, and spindle legs for furniture. Anyway I would have jumped on that Sorby set as well without the info you just posted.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *Fancy a useless chisel?*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...


I just had a thought,....I don't suppose my wallet has *turned up* by any chance,...and …..are you still asleep?

discounting of course you have taken a turn for the worst


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *Fancy a useless chisel?*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...





> Well as I am not familiar with wood turning…
> - robscastle


You should take up turning… chips on your lawn, beats the hell out of stubble in your bathroom sink… you did mention close shaves!

As for the *wallet* that would be so fosilised by now that my chisels would break by just looking at it. Just *turn a-round* 360° (now *tuning a square* would make you famous), accept your loss and walk the other way.



> Well Duck this one was actually super useful for me…
> - sansoo22


Glad I may have helped… one duck's folly, another man's gain..

I didn't want to lampoon the set, however, I din't realise the *conflict of methods* till I purchased them. 
If you're a novice and develop your own style you may not object as much as I. Watch those turns though… they can be addictive.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *Fancy a useless chisel?*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...


I take it you have never seen sponge bob square pants?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *Fancy a useless chisel?*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...





> I take it you have never seen sponge bob square pants?
> robscastle


Nope, however, I'm prepared to go fishing!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

*Blue Hands #2.*

*Boys* and *Girls*,

We all like to brag about our achievements and sweep our failures under the carpet… well, my carpet has run out of space so I've decided to group my failures and mistakes under *Stupid Ideas/Buys of the past (so far)…*.

I held back this post after posting Blue hands #1 just to see if the *rice trick* worked on a Samsung phone… Looks like the Samsung phone reacted more to *rice paddies* than *rice* alone.

If you are forced to volunteer to clean the dunny, ensure you do NOT carry your mobile in the top pocket of your shirt.








While I learnt my lesson from *Blue hands #1*… closing the lid while brushing, was not a practical prevention.

When it inevitably makes the plunge into the blue depths, the *Stupidity* is not in flushing the toilet hoping to *empty the cesspool water* for a dry rescue, or even forgetting to considering the drowning phone might migrate into the *S-bend* and be lost, but for *listening to the missus* who tells you *AFTER* you've fished the phone out, to "*put on some rubber gloves so you don't get that blue stain over everything before you wash your hands!*".

This actually happened and in the morning, if I was a *"bigger mist"*, we'd be called the *Three Stooges*… rather than the *Laurel & Hardy duo*!

*PS.* As well as black and green, Samsung phones come in *Dunny Blue*…

*PPS.* AT least the exercise earned me a new phone (S10) and SWMBO, being there, had no choice but to believe what would normally be another ridiculous excuse.

*PPS.* I apologise for the lack of photos… for moral reasons, I just didn't want to subject my camera to taking blue pioctures!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *Blue Hands #2.*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...


Just sneak into the kitchen and find a bag of rice, bury the phone in it for a while and hey presto its dry as a bone in a few hours.

Take it out and it will possibly work again, BTW don't eat any rice for a couple of cycles.

No probs with the lack of photos I personally didn't need to see any floaters or steamers anyway!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *Blue Hands #2.*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...


Did try the rice… that's why I held posting this for a while… didn't work, fully. I did get some response… got a screen, but phone, GPS, vibrator, sound, camera… didn't work… other than that, everything else worked… hell, I could even put it back in my top pocket..


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *Blue Hands #2.*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...


hey boys i dont know how you aussies like your rice but i prefer mine with less "seasoning" i guess-lol.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *Blue Hands #2.*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...





> hey boys i dont know how you aussies like your rice but i prefer mine with less "seasoning" i guess-lol.
> - pottz


Speaking of *seaon*ing… as a kid, in *summer*, I loved *blue heaven* milk-shakes! It's only vino that keeps my craving away from that blue reminder… and a dead phone!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *Blue Hands #2.*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...





> hey boys i dont know how you aussies like your rice but i prefer mine with less "seasoning" i guess-lol.
> - pottz
> 
> Speaking of *seaon*ing… as a kid, in *summer*, I loved *blue heaven* milk-shakes! It s only vino that keeps my craving away from that blue reminder… and a dead phone!
> ...


ok well i dont know what a 'blue heaven " is,in calif it's a drug over dose due to the color of your skin-LOL.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *Blue Hands #2.*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...





> ok well i dont know what a blue heaven is….
> - pottz











Blue Heaven....


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *Blue Hands #2.*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...


OK GREAT DUCKS,A AUSSIE INVENTION,SO HOW MUCH BOOZE IS IN IT!!! it's gotta have some or you wouldn't give a rats arse about it,lmao.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *Blue Hands #2.*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...


hey ya the best part of me high jacking your thread, or you high jacking mine is the 'POOP" CANT COMPLAIN!!!







!!!!!!!!!! and the three stooges ride again!


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *Blue Hands #2.*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...





> I did get some response… got a screen, but phone, GPS, *vibrator*, sound, camera… didn t work… other than that, everything else worked… hell, I could even put it back in my top pocket..
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Your phone comes with a vibrator? you lucky duck….....Do you get a lot of women asking to use your phone?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *Blue Hands #2.*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...





> ..... HOW MUCH BOOZE IS IN IT!!! it s gotta have some or you wouldn t give a rats arse about it….
> - pottz





> ... as a kid, in *summer*, I loved *blue heaven* milk-shakes!.....
> - LittleBlackDuck


*pottzy* I was a 8 yo kid when I dranK *blue heaven*... alcohol didn't start till a year after!



> Your phone comes with a vibrator? you lucky duck….....Do you get a lot of women asking to use your phone?
> - LeeRoyMan


And people wonder why SWMBO was so anxious when I dropped it into that watery grave.



> .... POOP" CANT COMPLAIN!!!!....
> - pottz


He *can*, but he *wont*... now that's reason for *me to complain*!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *Blue Hands #2.*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...


pottzy I was a 8 yo kid when I dranK blue heaven… alcohol didn't start till a year after!

late bloomer huh!


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *Blue Hands #2.*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...





> pottzy I was a 8 yo kid when I dranK blue heaven… alcohol didn't start till a year after!
> 
> late bloomer huh!
> 
> - pottz


And they always say marijuana is the stepping stone to harder drugs.
Who knew all along it was blue heaven? lol


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *Blue Hands #2.*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...


the ducks still makin blue heavens except now it's blue agave on the rocks.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *Blue Hands #2.*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...





> ... always say marijuana is the stepping stone to harder drugs. Who knew all along it was blue heaven…
> - LeeRoyMan


Hell, if marijuana is a stepping stone, I was up there in heaven long before it turned blue! 


> ...it s blue *agave* on the rocks.
> - pottz


Is *agave* something you smoke or something you *give away*? I thought Yankee generosity stopped at trying to convince the world that imperial measurements is justification for *sideways pictures*....
Have you notices the influx of those gutter crawlers lately. Some *bastards* have the audacity to post a correct oriented main picture only to include sideways ones amongst the rest… people have NO shame… *The Donald* should get his priorities right and declasre *sideways pictures* a capital offence… and *upside down* ones a *double capital* with a *defibrulator* in between the two penalties… I'll volunteer mine!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *Blue Hands #2.*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...


Knuck knuck Knuck …I best not post my recipe for Purple Haze then


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *Blue Hands #2.*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...





> Knuck knuck Knuck …I best not post my recipe for Purple Haze then
> - robscastle


Unless the *'shrooms* grow in Victoria…


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *Blue Hands #2.*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...


blue agave is what you would make a margarita with,or enjoy on the rocks if good quality.
i think after all your controversial postings lately you might want to reavaluate.but hey pm me that recipe (wink)


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *Blue Hands #2.*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...





> .... after all your controversial postings lately…..
> - pottz


Can't I get *ANY SUPPORT* agains bloody *sideways pictures*????

AND PEOPLE TAKE UP ARMS AGAINST INAPPROPRIATE COMMENTS !


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *Blue Hands #2.*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...





> .... after all your controversial postings lately…..
> - pottz
> 
> Can t I get *ANY SUPPORT* agains bloody *sideways pictures*????
> ...


your beatin a dead horse ducks,i just deal with a sore neck,and then drink enough wine to make it feel better-lol.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *Blue Hands #2.*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...





> your beatin a dead horse ducks,i just deal with a sore neck,and then drink enough wine to make it feel better-lol.
> - pottz


It's attitude like that, by far too many, that keep the mongrels going….

It offends me as it treats the general viewers with contempt and disdain… and I'd rather be in the gutter than dat drain.
There are a few that apologise for their transgression… repeatedly… and when educated, many seem to refuse to listen… now to me that is not arrogance… hope they don't catch on fire as I would not waste any of my 2nd hand alcohol on them… even if it was inflamable!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

*Bit Too Many Bullets....*

Stupid Ideas/Buys of the past (so far)…

Bit Too Many Bullets…

*Boys* and *Girls*,

We all like to brag about our achievements and sweep our failures under the carpet… well, my carpet has run out of space so I've decided to group my failures and mistakes under *Stupid Ideas/Buys of the past (so far)…*.

This blog is going to be short and sweet as it was just too hard to get my teeth into and swallow.

While this may not be in the realms of woodworking, other than *Georgie* (*Washington*) being falsely accused of those *mythical wooden* dentures… and as members of LJ continue to age, it does cascade headlong into the realms of *Stupid choices/ideas/actions*, with the ever increasing audience category growth.

In a lot of my posts I have used the terminology *Bit the Bullet* without regard to my physical attributes. I think I may have performed that action far too many times, *literally* in the past.

12 months ago, after many prior orthodontic encounters I was informed that my smoke stained *pearlies* needed an overhaul. Options were presented and due to my penchant for reading, I never swatted up on the full repercussions of the various scenarios available for such a venture.

Needless to say, with total ignorance, I elected to have a full extraction, distributed over two days, with a new set of dentures provided and fitted the next day.

Unfortunately for me, that full replacement may not have been my best suited option and for the first month, this was my staple diet,









*squashed bananas*.

I did vary that diet by squashing them sideways, lengthways, with a fork (even tried silver cutlery), meat tenderiser, blender, the stilettos of my high heels… however, the result still tasted like… *bananas*.

The *Stupidity* was not in the *full extraction* but rather in not bothering to do *some preliminary reading in preparation* for such a milestone event….. RTFM.

All sympathy kindly accepted!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *Bit Too Many Bullets....*
> 
> Stupid Ideas/Buys of the past (so far)…
> 
> ...


You have been doing quite a bit of gum flapping lately LBD.
and its beginning to drive a few people bananas


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *Bit Too Many Bullets....*
> 
> Stupid Ideas/Buys of the past (so far)…
> 
> ...





> You have been doing quite a bit of gum flapping lately LBD.
> and its beginning to drive a few people bananas
> - robscastle


You're right *rc*... I think it's time I went walkabouts again!


----------



## Foghorn (Jan 30, 2020)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *Bit Too Many Bullets....*
> 
> Stupid Ideas/Buys of the past (so far)…
> 
> ...


Don't get me started. I do have some cool to look at tools that have never seen any use. I rarely admit it though!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *Bit Too Many Bullets....*
> 
> Stupid Ideas/Buys of the past (so far)…
> 
> ...


so you been washing down those bananas with a little vino im sure?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *Bit Too Many Bullets....*
> 
> Stupid Ideas/Buys of the past (so far)…
> 
> ...





> so you been washing down those bananas with a little vino im sure?
> - pottz


*blood oath!*... With a "spoon full of suga" the *medicine* goes down…


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

*Custom builds for the not so weight conscious.*

*Boys* and *Girls*,

We all like to brag about our achievements and sweep our failures under the carpet… well, my carpet has run out of space so I've decided to group my failures and mistakes under *Stupid Ideas/Buys of the past (so far)…*.

To be fair to the product(s) mentioned, this is not a review per-se, but my impression, be it through bad judgement, misuse or just too much cheap vino.

When we get a good idea we often go hell bent for leather trying to accommodate that concept.

As with clothes we buy for the present and pretend not to be concerned about the future… I'm sure we all have clothes bought a while back that humidity has applied that bloody shrink ray to. This also often happens with custom builds in the workshop.

I happen to have this spare laptop that I thought would make a great addition to my workshop. The thought of having access to all my online manuals and SketchUp drawings in the workshop tickled my fancy.

Sketched up a cabinet in SketchUp 









and migrated to the workshop to give life to the inanimate sketch,









providing some extra storage space,









and accommodated my IBM laptop like a glove…


























I even designed a neat little sliding mouse pad


















Then the inevitable happened… the laptop died and it's relegated replacement, birthed through the upgrade of my office laptop, could not fit into the old receptacle without major destructive surgery.
Finished up making a crappy, rudimentary box out of melamine using pocket holes (not designed in SketchUp but rather under the influence)... 


















to house the new laptop,


















At least the old tray is now used to house a PS3 that I use as a media player 









… and the odd (ok… cute) pinup when SWMBO isn't looking.

The mouse pad still works as a mouse pad,









The *Stupidity* was not in *bringing a laptop into the workshop* but having the misapprehension that *a laptop will last forever and its replacement NOT outgrow its original comfort station*.

I'm sure we are all guilty of building a dedicated space, standing back and admiring it, only to find far too sooner than later that it now has to be put on growth pills.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *Custom builds for the not so weight conscious.*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...





> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> I'm sure we are all guilty of building a dedicated space, standing back and admiring it, only to find far too sooner than later that it now has to be put on growth pills.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


I have build a new shed. After reading (parts) from your blog I'm getting anxious soon it will be to small.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *Custom builds for the not so weight conscious.*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...


You should have just pulled the flux capacitor out of the new laptop and put it on the old one. Then it would have still fit.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *Custom builds for the not so weight conscious.*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...


heck with your nasa woodshop budget you should have just went and bought a new lap top that fit the space,no deconstruction needed ducks.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *Custom builds for the not so weight conscious.*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...


You don't know me but,
Nice bottles of wine and truck.

but where are the "pin ups" please.
I saw a mousey figure but that was all

No H & P to be seen anywhere


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *Custom builds for the not so weight conscious.*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...





> ... but where are the *"pin ups"* please…
> ...I saw a *mousey figure* but that was all…
> - robscastle


A *rat* would consider a mouse without close quite horny!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *Custom builds for the not so weight conscious.*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...





> heck with your nasa woodshop budget…
> - pottz


*pottzy*, took me a while to remove the trademarks off the white melamine box,


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *Custom builds for the not so weight conscious.*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...





> heck with your nasa woodshop budget…
> - pottz
> 
> *pottzy*, took me a while to remove the trademarks off the white melamine box,
> ...


ha ha too late for the government style coverups duck,all eyes are on you, your the area 52 of aus.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *Custom builds for the not so weight conscious.*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...


Area 52? ....is somebody coming the raw prawn?


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *Custom builds for the not so weight conscious.*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...





> Area 52? ....is somebody coming the raw prawn?
> 
> - robscastle


sorry buddy but as a true american i cant discuss with a foreigner,but the duck being a duel nationale,well,we cant talk! ive already said too much!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *Custom builds for the not so weight conscious.*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...





> *Area 52*? ....is somebody coming the raw prawn?
> - robscastle
> 
> sorry buddy but as a true american i cant discuss with a foreigner,but the duck being a duel nationale,well,we cant talk! ive already said too much!
> - pottz


*Duck territory* ladies…. A helluva cut above that *urinating Formicidae Family* (pissant to plebs).....*Area 51*...


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

*Splitting headache in splitter setup…*

*Boys* and *Girls*,

We all like to brag about our achievements and sweep our failures under the carpet… well, my carpet has run out of space so I've decided to group my failures and mistakes under *Stupid Ideas/Buys of the past (so far)…*.

To be fair to any product(s) mentioned, this is not a review per-se, but my impression, be it through bad judgement, misuse or just too much cheap vino.

When I bought my contractor's tablesaw all those many years ago, it came with a detachable *blade guard* that was mounted to the tablesaw by what was referred to as a riving-knife/splitter.
















The first thing I noticed was that the cheap *Anti-Kickback pawls* fitted to the blade guard had a propensity to mar the hell out of softwood and while new, leave a nice little black paint streak on hardwood. Needless to say it was tied back and never got the opportunity to wear off the black paint.
I also found that I had the need to make far too many non through cuts so the blade guard was off more times than on… which even with my newbie forehead tattoo, made me realise that this was not the most optimum practice.

This saw being my first major "real tool" purchase (used to have the Triton Work Centre) I wasn't too imaginative for customisation… and back then the brain hadn't been slowed down by too much alcohol so my creative juices (without SketchUP… oh horror!) cut in.

The blade guard was mounted to the tablesaw by the Splitter that had elongated bolt holes to permit adjustability in accordance with blade kerfs which made "perfect alignment" far from perfect.









It had to be configured/adjusted using squares and whatever alignment tool you had in the workshop.








I came up with this mounting templated 









It was slipped against the blade 









and held in place to the tablesaw by mag-switches,









The splitter was then pushed against the upright part of the jig 









and held in place by more mag-switches,









Then I had to quickly move around the back and tighten the bolts to hold the splitter in place and pray like hell that it doesn't get bumped out of place through the elongated retaining bolt holes… an act that was far too often exercised accidentally (and maybe deliberately through several fits of rage).

Then I did something far out of left field and performed that blasphemous act of *reading*… I stumbled across the *MJ Splitter* on the Internet.
Not being available in Australia, I ordered from the States and when it eventually arrived proceeded to install it.

The rest is history as I have never looked back (had a sore neck) and my original splitter has probably been morphed into a beer can ring-pull through the metal recycling process.

The *Stupidity* was not in *removing the original splitter/riving* or in *tying back the kickback pawls*… was not even in my *inaptitude to customise with a more practical solution*. It was in *making up a jig *(though it was practical) *that never really got used*... and it *cost me a fortune buying 4 new and expensive mag-switches* that were at the time, a new addition to my workshop extravagance…

*PS.* I'd like to provide a link to my uses of the *MJ Splitter*, however, to find the links I'd have to read which is an activity I'd prefer not to subject you *to me complaining about*.


----------



## bushmaster (Feb 25, 2012)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *Splitting headache in splitter setup…*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...


Interesting.never heard of themj splitter. See if i can find it


----------



## JCinVA (Feb 16, 2016)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *Splitting headache in splitter setup…*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...


I have the same style of factory guard on my Delta and agree it has issues. I do like the MJ splitter setup though.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *Splitting headache in splitter setup…*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...





> ... I do like the MJ splitter setup though.
> - JCinVA


Unfortunately the MJ doesn't tilt *JC'*, however, it's better than continually fitting the splitter, which I eventually ceased… but then again I usually use a sled for bevel cuts.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *Splitting headache in splitter setup…*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...


Yeah, I still have my MJ in the package, never got a-round-tuit.

Maybe next weekend will try installing the bugger!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *Splitting headache in splitter setup…*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...





> ... never got a-round-tuit….
> - splintergroup


Now you have one… no more excuses.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

*Super Hoarding fettish....*

*Boys* and *Girls*,

We all like to brag about our achievements and sweep our failures under the carpet… well, my carpet has run out of space so I've decided to group my failures and mistakes under *Stupid Ideas/Buys of the past (so far)…*.

To be fair to any product(s) mentioned, this is not a review per-se, but my impression, be it through bad judgement, misuse or just too much cheap vino.

When I started turning pens about 12 years ago, the buzz ingredient was CA glue finish. Whenever I went into one of our larger Home Hardware stores (even before Bunnings was a household word) I looked out for their bulk packs of CA glue… if I remember it was something like $2.50 for 10×3g tubes and amassed large box full over a few years visit, 








In fact I had to extend the dimensions of the box,









And then, over 10 years on my shelf, I was wondering why my "stock piled" CA wouldn't hold tissue paper together…

I recently (2 years ago) discovered that CA has a shelf-life of about 12 months… Considering the ones I bought were bargain basement and could have probably been in storage for a long time, their shelf life could have expired prior to my purchase…. at least I could use them as hand sanitisers during the current Corona crisis.

Now days I still hoard, but I keep my glues adhered to the fridge,









The stupidity was not (in the words of the current fad of) *hoarding* (next to the TP), but in being *too lazy reading* about shelf-life and *still hoarding CA*.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *Super Hoarding fettish....*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...


yep know the prob just like rubber tyre patch glue.

Buy one and leave it until you need a repair the tube and its an empty void
Buy one use some straight away and leave it to the next repair and the tube is an empty yet again.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *Super Hoarding fettish....*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...





> yep know the prob just like rubber tyre patch glue.
> 
> - robscastle


Thanks for the heads up *rc*... I know about CA but was arrogant about the rubber glue… at least now I know why I couldn't bring my blow up doll back to life.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *Super Hoarding fettish....*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...


You need some special glue for that, I have just about used all mine too
Great stuff.










I keep it in the fridge too reminds me of my time in Omsk


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *Super Hoarding fettish....*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...


Lobachevsk
... reminds me of my time in *Omsk*
- robscastle
[/QUOTE]
So you're part of the LOOP!

(Link's getting a thrashing today.)


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *Super Hoarding fettish....*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...


great so now when i go to buy some ca it will all be gone like the tp.stop hoarding ducks,get some help man !


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *Super Hoarding fettish....*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...


Just don't try to re-purpose your super glue as toilet paper Duck. That could make an already ********************ty situation even stickier!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *Super Hoarding fettish....*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...





> Just don t try to re-purpose your super glue as toilet paper Duck. That could make an already ********************ty situation even stickier!
> 
> - HokieKen


Unfortunately it would not be an issue… in it's current *bonding* state, I could use them in a bidet to dilute the hard water.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *Super Hoarding fettish....*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...


the bigger question is,why do you still have them.hoping for a resurrection?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *Super Hoarding fettish....*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...





> the bigger question is,why do you still have them.hoping for a resurrection?
> 
> - pottz


Partly sentiment, however, I'm forever the optimist. I'm waiting for this *C* crisis to abate and I'm gonna fly to the Vatican and ask the Pope for some divine intervention.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *Super Hoarding fettish....*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...


Keep dreaming LBD, and BTW I see he is very quiet on the current crisis usually he puts his two bobs worth in on any other non related political subject.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *Super Hoarding fettish....*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...


he's definitely in denial,reverting back to the fern cutter days of his childhood.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *Super Hoarding fettish....*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...


:-D
I did not know about the shelf time, so that's new thanks.
Stay safe and stay home.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *Super Hoarding fettish....*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...





> I did not know about the shelf time, so that s new thanks…..
> - mafe


I learnt the hard way… shelf-life is a killer for CA, polyurethane glue and mixed shellac… In fact many glues have a shel-life but not as short.

So if your CA starts to fail unexpectedly… it's probably been sitting in the hardware shop for a fair time.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

*Valentine's Day… never again.*

*Boys* and *Girls*,

We all like to brag about our achievements and sweep our failures under the carpet… well, my carpet has run out of space so I've decided to group my failures and mistakes under *Stupid Ideas/Buys of the past (so far)…*.

To be fair to any product(s) mentioned, this is not a review per-se, but my impression, be it through bad judgement, misuse or just too much cheap vino.

With all this political correctness nowadays, romance should be dying… but some stalwarts won't accept that fact.

I have never observed *Valentine's Day* in all my life, but this bloody *C19* made me soft and I thought I'd give SWMBO a surprise.

After making a number of pussy puzzles for her in the past… here's a sample,








I got inspired… maybe a cask or two of vino was my wing-man.

I spent quite a bit of time to design, laser cut out of wood (MDF) and polish a personalised *Valentines Day* present for the missus… 


























For some reason it was not appreciated and I had to solve it myself… even if I generously made a start with the first two pieces and even personalised it by laminating the solution,









She has always been broad minded, but this *tongue-in-cheek* gesture seems to have gone down like a lead balloon, especially when her girl-friends received more favourable acclamations.

Jigsaw design I got off *Steve Good*, silhouettes posed to by several close *lady friends*… hell, I didn't spend any money buying *Playboy*!

The puzzle could have kept me company if I had lights in the dog-house… Had to wait to be let back into the house so I could post this blog.

My mistake was not in forgetting *Valentine's Day* but for executing it with a carelessly formulated approach.

Keep safe *jocks*... and your *jocks* safe!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *Valentine's Day… never again.*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *Valentine's Day… never again.*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...


Well I hate to disappoint you Ducky but Valentine's Day should be a year long event for the one you care for and not some one off gester of romantic guilt spurred on by marketing and advertising….

I have bought my best girl flowers every few weeks for the past 43+ years….


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *Valentine's Day… never again.*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...





> Well I hate to disappoint you Ducky but Valentine s Day should be a year long event for the one you care for and not some one off gester of romantic guilt spurred on by marketing and advertising….
> - crowie


That's why I've never obserbved *Valentine's Day*...


> I have bought my best girl flowers every few weeks for the past 43+ years….
> 
> - crowie


So have I and the missus keeps objecting.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *Valentine's Day… never again.*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...


This is not a flip comment. It's an actual thing for me.

Over the years I've bought my wonderful wife flowers, jewelry (good stuff $$) and other valentine types of things. I always get a "this is so nice", "That's so sweet", or a peck on the cheek.

One day (not on Valentines day) I walked in with a big cup of DD coffee as I was getting one for my self. She reacted like someone would if you'd brought them diamonds. So, I've found out that Coffee and kitkat bars are the new gold standard. If I go grocery shopping and she unloads and finds a jumbo kitkat bar, I get that "you thought of me" look out the corner of her eye. Women are such an unusual species.
Go figure….


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *Valentine's Day… never again.*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...


stupid idea's, not the duck! well maybe a few,anyway, yeah you blew it big time.i totally agree with crowie when your guilted into giving a gift what meaning does it have really so i never observe the day myself but i will think of her and get things she likes when i feel like it not when a day tells me too.gave her some flowers before v-day and she loved it.nothing on v-day though.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *Valentine's Day… never again.*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...


Lets not get too carried away with the mushie stuff guys.

No mater who we are, who we always think of, loved ones be that they are still with us or passed on, the feelings the same.
Physical things commercialism and all the rest of the financial leeches are always waiting.
But at the end of the day become insignificant, in regards to a smile or nice thought.

If you get a kick out of doing it so be it, if its appreciated by another that's a bonus.

M are from M and W are from V and it will never change!

refer to #1 above


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *Valentine's Day… never again.*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...


Can't remember exactly, but we had a post event conversation that went something like this…

*She*, with a sneer: "What on gods earth made you give me a Valentine Day's present, especially with those figurines on it?"

*He*, with a smirk: "So I can enjoy watching you enjoying making the jigsaw (she likes jigsaws)."

*Conclusion*: Back in the dog house.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *Valentine's Day… never again.*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...





> ... Physical things commercialism and all the rest of the financial leeches are always waiting.
> But at the end of the day become insignificant, in regards to a smile or nice thought.
> - robscastle


Hell *rc*, give up your delivery job and risk further *falls of a truck* to make extra shekels… with dulcet tones like that you should be a marriage counselor!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *Valentine's Day… never again.*
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*,
> 
> ...





> M are from M and W are from V and it will never change!
> - robscastle


Guess who's who?


----------

